# Round indentations in wooden square coasters



## bmuir1616 (Jun 18, 2009)

I am making a set of oak coasters for my son. I have cut four blanks 1/2x4.25 inches square. I want to put a 3.75 inch round indentation centered in the blank. Then I will glue cork into the indentations (approx 1/4 inch) 
How can I hold the blank to achieve this? 
I have a Talon chuck with the jaws it came with. 
Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Use carpet tape or double side tape.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Personally I would have made the indentations with a router before cutting up the separate coasters using a jig and collar. It may still be posssible to do it if you have those tools by taping the coaster to the back of the jig and seating it on a nonslip mat on your worktable. You are puting cork in the recess, right? Negates having to do a fine finish on the inside.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

you can also hot glue it to a waste block and do it on the lathe.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Make your own chuck made of wood to hold square items.. very easy


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

To me, the hardest part is finding the center since you have only ¼” on the outside of your circle.
I would hot glue (or double sided tape) a thin piece to the back and carefully mark the front and back center. Should be OK if they are really square. Turn between centers. Turn your top to the depth you want and sand; you should be able to get down to a max ¼”dowell in the center.
Remove and sand off the nub (dowell) on the top. If it is not perfect the cork will cover it. Knock off the glue block and sand the back.


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

+1 on the router option.


----------



## bmuir1616 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks to everyone. Because I just bought a lathe, my thought process os to think about using it for everything round! LOL. Never thought about using a template and a router! Thanks for bringing me back to earth. Bill


----------

